# Call Janet ! Halifax ...



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Free organs , call Janet !









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Last time I offered my organ locally for everyone, my account got suspended.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, call Janet could be an awkward conversation and not a good time like it said It would be on the wall of a phone booth.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

DeeTee said:


> Last time I offered my organ locally for everyone, my account got suspended.


Yeah well everyone knows you haven’t cleaned your organ in like years


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah well everyone knows you haven’t cleaned your organ in like years


It's like well seasoned cookware at this point.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

every sailor knows Sackville Janet has beautiful organs. but theres something to be said for modesty.


----------

